# Christmas in Spain



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I posted yesterday asking for places in Derbyshire, Nottinghamshire, and Yorkshire to spend Christmas and the New Year. Well we have had a rethink and are now planning a longer stay in Spain. Any threads or links will be gratefully read.

I have to decide whether to drive down from Dover or take the Spanish ferry, then do I do the Atlantic or Med side of Spain.

Thanks, Frank

Sorry  published in wrong forum could someone move it please to Spain and Portugal Touring.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

It's your choice whether you drive down through France or take the Crap Finistre although that may be booked up now for when you need it.
We did the Portsmouth/Bilbao last year which was a smooth crossing but on Boxing Day we set off to drive down through France as sods law says that we are due a rough crossing.
As far as where to go then for me it has to be the Med side.

Mike


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Regarding which route - ferry direct to Spain, or drive down through France - there are lots of pros and cons with either option and you will have to weigh up which is best for you.

Regarding where to go in Spain, I'd have to say the Mediterranean side rather than the Atlantic (did you mean the Costa de La Luz in the south, or the west coast north of Portugal?)

I'd be inclined to focus on the area between Alicante and Malaga, or thereabouts. Almeria is supposed to have the driest climate, but anywhere between the two cities should be about as good as you'll get for weather. It will obviously be colder if you choose to go up into the mountains however eg around Granada.

Whatever you decide, have a great trip.

Mike


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

For decent weather you need to be around Valencia and south.
Plus site up north are not generally open, except for a few.
The western route would be the one to take as it makes little sense to cross the border near the south of France and then run down the coast.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

We sailed from Portsmouth to Bilbao with Brittany Ferries and a great crossing too.

We toured Europe for 11 months and went right up the coast of Spain. We really enjoyed Oropessa del Mar the site was Camping Didota.

Cheers

DJM


----------



## missbusybusy (Jun 11, 2010)

ditto
For decent weather you need to be around Valencia and south.  
was down there last xmas new year and on the beach on xmas day in shorts and tee shirt


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

If you are considering BF and want a Discount, please send me a PM

TM


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*Spain*

were in Spain at the mo Benidorm weather great at the mo were here until March hope it carries on

Mick


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

We've done both ways at New Year - the Bilbao crossing from Portsmouth and the drive through France via Lyons, via Millau, via Toulouse and via Bordeaux.

For the last 4 years, the route through France via Bordeaux, Zaragoza, Valencia, Murcia has been the way of choice. We've found that it takes a day from West Yorkshire to Boulogne via the Chunnel, a day to half-way down France and another day to the Spanish border. This route has never been difficult for us because of bad weather etc.

Another day gets us to Teruel or, better, Ibi and the last day to Almeria. We've found agreeable stops en route and mostly motorways involving minimal tolls (agreeable to my wallet). That's driving mainly within the hours of daylight for the time of year, 09:00 to 15:30. If there's two driving you will be able to make better progress.

I agree with other comments here - south of Valencia all the way along to Cadiz or even Sagres has the best of the weather, and as long as you stay with 15 miles of the coast, it's not too cold at night.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We've driven and sailed several times in Winter. The drive through France is not particularly pleasant as the Aires tend to turn off the water and there are few campsites open. On the other hand the Bay of Biscay can be rough. Are you good sailors?

The ferry will be quicker than driving and (if smooth) a more relaxing trip than driving and you get straight on to the (excellent) Spanish motorway system. The route south via north western Spain and Portugal is far more interesting than the Med coast and, if you haven't been before, has far more 'culture'.

If you are yearning for good weather you will need to end up in either Almeria, officially Europe's only desert, or around Alicante which has the best winter weather.

Enjoy it, whatever you decide,

P&L


----------

